# Fall Secret Exchange Wishlist



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -

Chihuahuas favorite colors -

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Kahlua

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl =)

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2 Years, 1 Month

Your Chihuahuas Measurements:
Weight - 6.5lbs (*blushes*... a wee bit over what she ought to be)
Height- 7 inches
Length- 11 inches
Neck- 9 inches
Chest Size- 15 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Loves plushies of any kind. I like any kind of natural/holistic type treats, but she has no allergies so you can't really go wrong. Loves bully sticks of course. When it comes to clothing, she doesn't wear t-shirts/dresses much; but instead things that keep her cozy/warm like hoodies, sweaters, coats, jammies, etc. She's a LC so I only dress her in winter. 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink, Chocolate, Any "retro-y' colors.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Although she eats a raw diet, we don't have any restrictions or allergies when it comes to treats. We're not picky at all, and are super sentimental so you really can't go wrong!! We cherish anything we get from our secret exchanges.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Lion

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 11 months old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -6 lbs Neck: 9 inches Length: 12 inches Chest:13 inches Height: 12 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Small, but I would go by measurements. 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Any soft toys or balls are great. Lion is on a raw/pre-made raw diet, so treats such as ZiwiPeak, Stella and Chewys, Bully sticks, Dogitos etc. are fine. He could use a winter coat 

Chihuahuas favorite colors -Red, green, black

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - No grains here please, Lion has tummy issues when he eats grain. Other than that, Lion will be very happy with whatever he gets!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Penny

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 6 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Neck: 8 inches Length: 10 in. Chest: 12 inches Height: 8 inches Weight : 4-4.5 lbs

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -XS

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Please see Lion's post above for info on treats, food, etc. She needs winter clothing, such as sweaters and coats. 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Yellow, purple, pink, baby blue. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - coco

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -11.5month

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - weight- 2.5kg height- 22cm lenght- 24cm neck-24cm chest- 33cm

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - normally S

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - she likes logical games (something to stimulate her mind) and plush toys she is VERY FUSSY with any food and treats she only likes dried chicken or pig's ear or dried swirly things. she likes wearing anything except hats, boots, pants or skirts. she also loves hinding in furry bags, slings, tunnels or blankets etc.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - purple, pink, green

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -she can't wear collars due to her very delicate throat but she likes harnesses.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment 6127


Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Bijoux

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girly girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -4 months 2 weeks

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 6.9 lbs length 12' neck 8' chest 12.5

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - S she's very tall and lanky so i'd go by that more so

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - She loves chewy toys like those small blue nyalbons teething bones are her fave, she needs a winter jacket but most pressing in a harness I can't find something girly enough for her *sigh*

Chihuahuas favorite colors - I love her in lavender and other pastel colours

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Bijoux will not eat any kind of vegetables or fruit she's a fuss pot


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Amberleah lou lou

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girly girl 

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 5 months or 22 weeks

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - weight 3 lbs, height 7 inches, length 1 foot, neck 5/1/4 Chest 10 inches.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - tiny to XS

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - wellness snacks, squeaky toys, most anything. She does want a carrying bag. Cuddle sack. Warm sweater or coat.
bully sticks

Chihuahuas favorite colors -Pink or pastel colors, no black, or Gothic

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Lola

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2 years 5months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - i dont know 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - xs

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - hoodies and dresses small soft toys (no snacks please) we also love collars!! 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - purple and green


we are very allergic to cinnamon in this household so please no cinnamon products thank you!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - CALLEIGH

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - GIRL

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 YEAR

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - NECK: 8 1/2-9 INCHES - LENGTH: 12 INCHES - WEIGHT: 7 1/2 POUNDS

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
MEDIUM (maybe a Small if it's made bigger)

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - TOYS: Whatever that cannot be chewed up; toys with NO stuffing
SNACKS: Any of the WELLNESS brand treats
CLOTHING: Dresses, sweaters, coats (she is going into the MEDIUM size; maybe a Small that is made bigger)

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink, lavender, pastels

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) 
Trying to keep her treats within the WELLNESS brand
Try to find toys that can't be chewed up and ate....she chews holes in stuffies and tries to eat the stuffing!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - PEDRO

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - BOY

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 6 1/2 YEARS OLD

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 5 1/2 - 7 POUNDS (his weight is going up and down because of liver health problems at the moment)

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -MEDIUM (or a Small that is made bigger)

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - PINK STUFFED ANIMALS (small ones....he LOVES these!)

NO snacks/treats until we know what is going on with his health

SHIRTS, SWEATERS, COATS in a Medium 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Any boy colors, but likes his stuffies in pink

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
Cannot have treats at this time because of severe health problems.
We're not picky, so anything you would like to send him is greatly appreciated!


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Can someone let me know what this is for? is it something like "secret santa"?


Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Donut, Mochi

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -both boys

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -Donut:5 years, Mochi:2 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Donut: 5.5lb, unsure height and length, neck size is 10", Mochi: currently 2.5lb charting 5-6lb, current neck size 7"

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Donut: S, Mochi: XS

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - chew toys, treat-filling toys, squeaky toys, loofy

Chihuahuas favorite colors - baby blue, orange

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - they like everything pretty much! they are not picky eaters


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Minnie

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - *girl*

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 3 1/2 years old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - *weight 4 1/2 pounds
height 10 inches
length 10 3/4 inches
neck 7 1/2 inches
chest 13 1/2 inches*

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

*most are size XS but depends on make*
Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - *no snacks, no bullysticks, no rawhides ( her sister has allergies so they only are fed a limited ingredient diet) , she loves clothes, doesnt need a thing though. , so whatever you think is cute, * *also she has so many toys and not really playing with most... they like the hard kind of nylabones but i have some new ones already... sorry i am no help...*

Chihuahuas favorite colors - *not picky , whatever you think is nice for a girl*

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - *no food, nothing to chew like bullies. ** i do like anything that u can find that has a minnie mouse if thats possible.. hehe

edit to add... got this idea from next post on here... they never had a puzzle toy before so that would be an idea maybe if you see one that looks interesting

*** my girls are so spoiled and have everything already, so she is not picky , she would just like to be surprised and whatever you find that you think is nice we will love. oh, and she does not wear a collar*
__________

________


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't edit my post anymore, but I forgot to add that Lion & Penny could both use a fun puzzle toy.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Teddy

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 5 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 4.5lb, length is 11 inch and chest is 11 inch neck is about 8 inch not sure about height he won't let me measure him lol, he's had enoughhttp://053.JPG (file://JESICA-PC/Users/tracey/Pictures/2011-08-29/053.JPG)

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - s

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - eats anything, loves his stuffless monkey

Chihuahuas favorite colors - he's loves bright colours

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - 
__________________


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Agh, I didn't see this to fill in, hope I am not too late. I did send the PM signing Calista up!

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Calista

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 year exactly

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 6lbs

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -depending on make, S (sometimes XS)

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Little rattle balls, T shirts, hoddies, Sweaters, Veggie Chews, Tiny Cuddly Toys

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Purple, Pink, black

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua -
Lissy is a tomboy... she doesn't like dresses at all! LOL!! Her favourite ever treat is Doggy Choccy Drops!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sparkles is a very good girl.
At the present time she is 1 year 4 months.
Her size is an xtra small.
She loves tiny stuffed animals,freeze dried liver,baby blankets,twisted pizzle or twisted bully sticks.
Sparkles loves all girly colors.
Thankyou for asking.
Tori


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't edit either so I'll make this addition; leashes and collars are okay with us! Kahlua can never have too many of those. Seems obvious for a dog but I felt I should add that lol.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Friday

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2 years old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Height approx. 8inches... Length (neck to tail) 10 inches.. neck 10 inch (with 2 fingers for room) chest 12 1/2 (with 2 fingers for room)

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -xsmall

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -likes stuffing free toys, 3 dog bakery treats, Fromm treats, Clothes Friday really doesnt love clothes but wears sweaters during the cooler months he gets cold really easily. He also wears harnesses.

Chihuahuas favorite colors -any boy colors are fine were not picky ( I do really like green)

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Friday loves to snuggle in warm furry/fuzzy snuggly beds/sacks, loves soft blankets in his crate to snuggle into. He isnt allowed any bully sticks or things like that they dont agree with his tummy.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Tader

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 11 years old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Height approx 10 inches, length (neck to tail) 12 inches, neck 10 1/2 (with 2 fingers for room) chest approx. 14 inch (with 2 fingers for room)


Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -small but usually go by measurements

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -doesnt really play with toys anymore, treats 3 dog bakery, Fromm treats

Chihuahuas favorite colors -any boy colors are fine were not picky ( I do really like green)

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Tader loves to snuggle in warm snuggly beds/sacks, loves soft blankets in his crate to snuggle into. Tader is older & really doesnt do much he mostly likes to nap & hang out on the bed or back of the couch.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oops who ever got Amberleah lou lou, she has out grown Tiny size into just XS. She is a big 3 pounder..lol she is longer not taller.


----------

